

Am I Being Tracked - MilnerRoute
http://amibeingtracked.com

======
ryandrake
Wow, they might want to check out doineednewservers.com :-)

~~~
alfredxing
Surprisingly that domain name is still available :O

------
noxryan
Relevant information about this:
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/11/verizon-x-
uidh](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/11/verizon-x-uidh)

------
wildpeaks
Given the title, I was expecting that page to be just "Yes." in large bold
font :)

------
efm
The header is sent for corporate customers.

The article said "But according to AdAge, "Corporate and government
subscribers are excluded from the new marketing solution." We haven't verified
(and Verizon refuses to say) whether the header is still sent for those
subscribers or not.

------
dredmorbius
Coral Cache might eventually pick up the site:

[http://amibeingtracked.com.nyud.net/](http://amibeingtracked.com.nyud.net/)

~~~
itsbits
which actually is also not working...

~~~
dredmorbius
I _think_ that's a reflection that the origin isn't, though I'm not sure of
that.

Still -- seeding the cache should help ensure that it does eventually show up.
Which was the point of posting the link.

That said: CC does seem to have been spotty over the past year or so.

------
g_mifo
This seems similar (in concept, not implementation) to how google "worked
around" Safari privacy settings and lost a lawsuit about it.

~~~
redstate06
Huh, apparently it was the same Stanford grad student who busted Google for
the Safari cookies and Verizon for the respawning cookies. Kinda cool.

[http://webpolicy.org/2012/02/17/safari-
trackers/](http://webpolicy.org/2012/02/17/safari-trackers/)

[http://webpolicy.org/2015/01/14/turn-verizon-zombie-
cookie/](http://webpolicy.org/2015/01/14/turn-verizon-zombie-cookie/)

------
gtirloni
This page doesn't even load on WP8 (Desktop and mobile versions tested, WiFi
and 4G).

>Insert comments about WP8's irrelevancy below<

~~~
gtirloni
Wow! Three downvotes for trying to help test it. When I tried the website on
WP8, it had loaded seconds before on Chrome/Linux. But yes, looks like it's
down and I must have hit the issue on the phone just when it began and didn't
bother to test again on the computer. Sorry about the joke in the end, it was
sarcasm.

------
trevordev
It looks like i am not being tracked but i am curious to how many people
actually are.

~~~
aioprisan
Is that because you're not on Verizon?

------
itsbits
Not able to open here...is it down??...

~~~
MilnerRoute
downforeveryoneorjustme.com

